# circuito motor bipolar PAP



## overs (Feb 23, 2012)

necesitaria un circuito para un motor bipolar de 30v 8ohm, el cual funcione a traver de pulsos de un pulsador, he encontrado varios pero solo admiten hasta 15v. saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 23, 2012)

Con gusto compañero overs, con este circuito se puede controlar Motores PAP hasta 36v, espero que te sea de ayuda, cualquier duda nos comentas a mis compañeros o a mi.
http://www.aavbae.net/bol16/graficos/enfoque1.gif

Este esta con su respectivo PCB
http://www.klugers.net/web/hardware/electronica-de-potencia/36-l297-l298 
Saludos.


----------



## overs (Feb 24, 2012)

gracias  YIROSHI por tu ayuda, he mirado el circuito y el problema es que como en otros circuitos que he visto esta configurado para los motores unipolares, el mio es bipolar y de 4 cables. he mirado y tengo ic 3717dp, pero no se como conectarlo. saludos


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 24, 2012)

Hola compañero overs, comprendo si es para bipolar pues tambien lo puedes armar con este chip que soporta los 30V de tu motor, no se como lo vas a controlar si por PIC o por TTL y CMOS ya que hay un esquema bueno tanto para bipolar como para bipolar y soporta entre 12V a 27V ,te lo dejo espero que algo sea de ayuda, voy a ver como conectar el 3717dp.
http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=516
http://www.mikroe.com/eng/downloads/get/1220/stepper_manual_v100.pdf


Saludos.


----------



## overs (Feb 24, 2012)

OK,  gracias este creo que el primero me servira pues he visto que hay uno que regula la velocidad de pulso a traves del famoso 555 y luego trae un inversor  de giro a traves de pulsador, voy a ver si tengo encuentro los ic´s y me pongo mano a la obra, saludos


----------

